# Facade Complete



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

here it is in all its glory the finished sleepy hollow facade its 10 foot tall with the bell towers and 8 foot wide, shes big but can be taken appart into 6 pieces, now have to find some bells to hang in the towers


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. That looks awesome. Great job. Love the detail in the roof.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is just an amazing piece of work, HC, and so beautiful.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

That is flat-out beautiful (in a gothic, creepy sort of way, of course!)


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

You're a pro. That doesn't look a thing like foam.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

totally awesome


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool looking, nice job.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Thats beautiful HC!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Beautiful work.
For bells, I would try a shop that sells stuff for weddings/or parties. If they are half bells you can always glue them together. Just a thought.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very impressive!! You did an amazing job, it's absolutely briliant!!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

I sit in awe of your talent, that sir is an amazing piece!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

H.C. that is truly amazing work!! So cool!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great work!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

AMAZING, great detail !


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I would have never though those shake were cared out of foam. That is a beautiful piece.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

fantastic work on the entrance. That is sweet.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great, LOVE it!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice work with the foam. Never would have known it was foam from the picture.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I love the contrast. It will look great in the dark. Amazing work.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wicked Work HC!
That piece will have other home haunters in your area envious for years!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

What more can be said.....>WOW!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Truly remarkable, you have such a great style


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow! that is absolutely amazing! you are a master with foam! its even better that it can be taken apart in the off season!


----------



## chud (May 23, 2010)

very nice..that would be an awsome entrance to my cemetery..


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Outstanding!! Congratulations on such a magnificent piece!!


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

*Sl. Hollow*

Very nice Grant. Love the moss effect. Will look great in the haunt!! Just love the 'headless'. Even thought about making a 'headless' this year for my yard.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolutely amazing piece of work. All the detail is top notch!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Omigosh, I love the stonework, it is so random and realistic looking. The coloring is perfect, and I love the emblems (for lack of a better word) on the front. Is there anyway that you could show us a close up of the shingles and the bell towers? I'm itching to start carving foam this weekend, and would love to see your textures.

It's just beautiful - a piece to really be proud of!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Holy cow. That is fantastic. And it breaks down to boot! As Darth Vader would say... "Impressive!"


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

As a fellow faux stone mason...Simply STUNNING.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow that is....... amazing! Hobby Lobby just put out all there Christmas stuff I saw some huge bells there you might be able to use. Good luck and wow again


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Totally amazing, your a real craftsman .


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really cool. I like the shingle detailing a lot.


----------

